# DIY LE bull



## basinbowhunter (Jan 19, 2009)

Here is a bull I shot on public ground on Aug. 31st at 8 yards. The best part was that my oldest son was with me and he was able to watch the whole events unfold. I thought it was a good way to burn my one (1) elk point!
We ended up sleeping on the mountain that night and had reinforcements come in to help pack out the next day.

All you score junkies-guess the score and I will post the score up after a few guesses. FYI-the 3rds are 19 and 19.5 inches. Guess away.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

I can't see any pic. Is it my computer ( most likely, really old) or what?


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

no photo so I guess it scored 0....


----------



## basinbowhunter (Jan 19, 2009)

as you can tell the pics are not loading correctly. They will be coming soon.


----------



## basinbowhunter (Jan 19, 2009)

bull pic. # 1


----------



## basinbowhunter (Jan 19, 2009)

Bull pic.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

That's great! I'm not too good at scoring, so I'm not even going to take a stab at it. But those will be fond memories for you and your son.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Great bull. Those 3rds are amazing.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I will guess 343 5/8" even though I am not a score junkie I love that bull and I would never pass him up. Congrats on the hunt.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice bull, congrats.

334"


----------



## exterpro (Aug 18, 2013)

I would guess 339"


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

He'll be lucky to break 300 even with those nice thirds... I'll guess 298 gross.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Love that bull. His thirds are truly amazing. I'll guess 329". 

That is awesome that your son was with you. I'm impressed he was able to hike that far. 

Congrats on getting a great bull on a tough hunt.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Yay! Tex got his avatar back!


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Killing a great bull with your son, that scores way more than any bull ever will! Congrats on a very nice bull!


----------



## BradN (Sep 25, 2007)

Great bull. Fantastic to be with your son.

Is that on Diamond Mountain?


----------



## elkman (Sep 1, 2013)

I am not good at this at all. never have been probably never will be. My guess is 330ish. For a long time I was like most and hooked on having to kill a 380+ bull to be happy. For the last year I have done a lot of thinking and decided a fun hunt with a couple of close friends ( I have a 5 and 3 year old girls) would out score any bull as mentioned above. Does that mean I am now ready for my LE tag? 
all kidding aside that is awesome and I would kill it if given the chance. 
enough suspense tell us the score!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Congrats, very nice! I was right at 343 too.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

300


----------



## clean pass through (Nov 26, 2007)

300"........... But that aside probably one of the top hunting stories your son and you will have the rest of your lives. :mrgreen: GOOD JOB.


----------



## basinbowhunter (Jan 19, 2009)

The bull scores 318. Those that have commented on my son being with me are right. No matter the score it will be something we can and will talk about forever. Hopefully more to come with my other children.


----------

